# Tier 2 dependent Visa Supporting Document



## NOTINGHAM (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello there,
Can some one please help me I am applying for my sons dependent Visa in USA he is born in UK(due to urgent need I have to come US with out getting his visa in UK.)
Can some one please tell me what supporting documents shall I include with his appliaction. I cannot send my passport with him so I am sending my passport and BRP card copy (verified at the post office ) is this ok.
for maintenance fund I am enclosing my employers letter stating that he will maintain me and my dependents where necessary.
Can some one please share their experiance .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NOTINGHAM said:


> Hello there,
> Can some one please help me I am applying for my sons dependent Visa in USA he is born in UK(due to urgent need I have to come US with out getting his visa in UK.)
> Can some one please tell me what supporting documents shall I include with his appliaction. I cannot send my passport with him so I am sending my passport and BRP card copy (verified at the post office ) is this ok.
> for maintenance fund I am enclosing my employers letter stating that he will maintain me and my dependents where necessary.
> Can some one please share their experiance .


Your question lacks clarity.
First, what are you trying to do? What is your nationality and what is your son's nationality?
Where does he live now? How old is he?
By applying for Tier 2 dependant visa, I presume you are in UK on Tier 2 and you want to bring your son over to live with you. If so, his parent - either you or his mother - has to apply in the country where your son lives in the name of your son, with parent acting as sponsor.
BRP presumably means biometric resident permit - please spell out as BRP doesn't mean anything to most people.


----------

